

Open-source mapping stack - 11031a
http://geosprocket.blogspot.com/2012/05/browser-cartography-some-safehouses-for.html

======
smoyer
If you're interested in providing a web-based map without locking in a mapping
vendor, try the Mapstraction library (<http://mapstraction.com/>).

